# Taxidermy



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been doing taxidermy for a year now and I don’t have a state license to sell the birds. My question is could I donate them to the scout troop to auction a bird off to raise money, without a license? I would not be taking any money from them; the scouts would get it all. Thanks


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I dont believe so. You cannot sell migratory game birds or their parts unless it is a pen raised bird and you have a tag stating so. I may be wrong but I dont believe the scouts would be able to sell it either..... Tex-O-Bob? Stuffinducks? would be able to educate us on the subject..


----------



## gws (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a nice thought for the scouts but travis is right. I have had a Migratory bird permenant for ten years. Even in the case of a auction with a mounted bird. Now you could go to the auction and auction off your time and material, but they would have to supply you with a bird they shoot. That would be just like gifting the bird and with migratory birds that is all you can do. Even second hand partys are not to exchange or receive any money. Just for you ladys and gentleman that are getting or have been in taxidermy and are taking in migratory birds for clients you do need a migratory bird permenant. Even if you only take in one bird.


----------

